# BRP 2015 / 2016 Winter Series at NORCAR



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The indoor scheduled is posted.... below are the Oval dates:

Saturday Oval or Road races : 10am doors open and racing at 2pm
Sunday oval : 9am doors open and racing at noon

Sept. 12th
Oct. 24th
Nov. 14th
Dec. 13th (Sunday Race)
Jan. 16th
Feb. 13th

6 Oval points races..... (see www.norcarracing.com for more details)

NORCAR will maintain the points, and post to www.norcarracing.com - under the Schedule/Points tab. The series will only have 1 "drop", so mark your calendars today!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Glad to see another season of racng. After all these years I would hate to see BRP racing end.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BTW - if we would like to run twice a month, we can do some road racing! Let me know who would be interested in running essentially every other week....Oval and road....


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I would try. Can't promise every other week religiously, but I would try.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I could be talked nto road racing to keep things going.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

When would be the first road race?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I am racing tomorrow.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

That is what I figured, I work tomarrow. Maybe next time.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Are the Saturday series dates both oval and road course or oval only?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bret - Nice to hear from you! The above dates are just the BRP oval races. The track is open just about every weekend, with one weekend a month set to oval. You can check out the full schedule at www.norcarracing.com.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Mike. Hopefully Logan and I can make a couple races this winter and get to see you guys. I'd prefer road races though.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Awards are in for the Summer series.

1, 2, and a tie for 3rd.

We will give them out tomorrow


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

See you all Sat.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Well there were 6 BRP drivers today. I sure hope there will be more next month or we will up a creek with no water. It was a fun day anyway with Don P. TQ. Good showing Don.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I just couldn't make it out today. Congrats to Don P. on the TQ! Who won?


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Well there were 6 BRP drivers today. I sure hope there will be more next month or we will up a creek with no water. It was a fun day anyway with Don P. TQ. Good showing Don.


Thanks, was a great time!! Thanks to the crew at the Gate for having us.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> I just couldn't make it out today. Congrats to Don P. on the TQ! Who won?


Ron A. took the main by a nose. I got turned with about 10 laps to go, and maybe could have passed him given a bit more time. Was a good race.


----------



## arslots (Jul 30, 2012)

*lets go for it road racing would be great*



Micro_Racer said:


> BTW - if we would like to run twice a month, we can do some road racing! Let me know who would be interested in running essentially every other week....Oval and road....[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> YES I would love to see road racing BRP cars at the gate. willing to do anything to help this work.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Pick a race day for the first road race and let us know.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I would suggest this weekend. It is a non-points road race. Typically non-points races are not as well attended as points race days. Additionally with the big Halloween race the first weekend of October, I am sure the last two September weekend races will have lots of racers! I plan on road racing this weekend and will bring along my BRP.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I see race day is Sat._ I work this Sat so can.t make it. I will try another day._


----------



## arslots (Jul 30, 2012)

*bro racing on the 19th*

sorry guys can't make it to run brp road this week family endup in hospital yesterday have to go to Toloto ohio see you next week.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

So who can make it out this weekend?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Are you talking Sat or Sun?


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> So who can make it out this weekend?


I am not going to make it this weekend. sorry.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Are you talking Sat or Sun?


Sat...:thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Wonderful, I have to work Saturday evening. Quess I miss again.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

October 10th and 17th are road races at NORCAR.... who wants to race some BRP?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I am working the 10th but will put the 17th on hold so I can race.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Great Don - Who els will race?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What time Sat does racing start?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

*brp*

If i could get some help upgrading my car i would like to come back out


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> What time Sat does racing start?


We set all Saturday times the same now.

Open 10am racing at 2pm


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

K-5 CAPER said:


> If i could get some help upgrading my car i would like to come back out


What do you need? I am sure we can set you up!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just an FYI - If you need tires or other parts, be sure to reach out to Bud so he could ship them out before the next race!

October 24th is the next race!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Has anyone talked to Bud lately?
I chatted thru email last week looking for some new foam.
I noticed there has not been any comment about it here yet so I wont comment.
Has anyone got some foam for sale?
we could use about 20 sets.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Michael pretty much need help with new esc new batts and motor.......so long don't have a clue what to do.....bought an esc from internet.....any help would be appreciated......hate to be a burden........been working a lot of Saturdays not now would like to get back out there.....thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

K-5 - come on out on October 24th. Doors open at 10am, racing starts at 2pm. I get to the track around 11 and can help with all the items you mentioned. I have motors, LiPo's, and even the Hobbywing ESC for sale.
Motor = $15
LiPo = $8
ESC = $25

Looking forward to racing with you again!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Are we road racing this Sat"? I think Don D. and I are coming.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok thanks Michael


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Easy said:


> Are we road racing this Sat"? I think Don D. and I are coming.


I will be at the track Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I'll be there for sure. We need to talk BRP.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Well there were only three of us road racing today. I quess there will be no more BRP road races. I hope there will be more racers this Sat. for the oval race. This inactivity of BRP racers could be the death nill of this class of racing in the area.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Well there were only three of us road racing today. I quess there will be no more BRP road races. I hope there will be more racers this Sat. for the oval race. This inactivity of BRP racers could be the death nill of this class of racing in the area.


Yes, the lack of participation is killing BRP racing. This has been a very fun, inexpensive way to race, a shame to see it go away.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Got home last night to white grass, and wet snow falling. Way too early for this crap!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Are you guys able to run the same chassis on road that you do on oval with minor adjustments?? If so what are you adjusting the weight balance ??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

K-5 - most of us have an LTO chassis for the oval, and an old road chassis for road racing. Bring your stuff out Saturday, and we will get you going!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Had a good time today shaking off the rust and racing with you guys. Thanks so much to Micro Racer for his help getting me going. Mr. Mackin and SG1 and the rest of the gate crew, Be back next race in November


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Good to see you Dan. You ran well for all the time off you had. See you in Nov.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Was a great night racing. Thanks to the crew at the Gate for providing the venue for us to have fun. See you all next race.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice to see and race with you again Dan!


----------



## russo11218 (Feb 13, 2005)

Was wondering if some one could post some track info for me it been about 6 yrs since i last did any kinda racing so i wanted to give it a go  Anyhow is the spec class and motor limit at the track what are the times and race days.thanks ahead time .


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Check out www.norcarracing.com. All the info you requested is posted on-line. The BRP cars run on the oval dates, and occasionally on a road date (when 3 or more drivers show). The BRP oval series uses a spec brushless motor, LiPo, and gearing.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

I would like to come run and have 4-6 friends that would. I have 8 brp's rtr for my track at my house.
I put them all together to be legal at the gate/norcar.
I NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW IM GOING TO DRIVE WITH NO SPOT FOR A WHEELCHAIR.

Is there a day i can come up and try to figure something out

here are pics of my track at my house in Richville 44662


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The tracks schedule can be found at the website - www.norcarracing.com. I know this weekend the track will be open on Saturday from 10am - 6pm (or when racing completes), and Sunday 9am-4pm.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Can't make it out today for road racing, but will be at the track tomorrow for practice (9-4)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We will be running the 1/12th spec on road this Saturday.... I know a few BRP guys have 1/12th spec cars.... who is coming out?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Note to anyone wanting to run 1/12 spec. The track supplies the motor for the day. Show up, signup and they hand you the motor. Run your race day then turn it back in. See all the rules at their website for the class.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just a quick note...

I ordered some 1/12 truck bodies for the 1/12 spec class.
They should be in the middle of next week.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BRP oval action on tap for this weekend! We will test 1/12th spec oval as well. We should have a few of the truck bodies in stock. So if you have a spec 1/12th, bring it out!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> BRP oval action on tap for this weekend! We will test 1/12th spec oval as well. We should have a few of the truck bodies in stock. So if you have a spec 1/12th, bring it out!


Will do.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:Sat is race day. Lets go for a big turnout.:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> :wave:Sat is race day. Lets go for a big turnout.:thumbsup:


What he said!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Good night of BRP racing! Very interesting track layout. Not your "typical" oval....

Also a good turnout of 1/12th spec... The truck bodies looked and handled great!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I don't think interesting is quite the right word. Over doted might come close, but in the over all it was a fun night. It was gratifying to finish second after some close racing. I hope to come to next month's rumble with my 1/12 Spec truck. See you all next month. Stay warm you all.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Was a fun night, 1/12 spec seems to be fun, looking foreward to more racing...


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry guys i had to work the fact you guys are talking more 1/12 scale spec is a telling sign i guess


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Not nessasarily a bad sign yet. A new class of oval is interesting not a deathnail of BRP yet.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok good thanks Don


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Looks like there will be life for BRP. Posted on Facebook that tires will be in stock in about 2 weeks.....


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Here is the link to the post

https://www.facebook.com/BRP-RC-Car-Racers-170341527903/


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Anyone in need of blue fronts i have ton of them


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my R/C friends!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Hope everyone has a safe and joyous Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

One more week before the next oval race. I hope everybody is preparing their cars for the event. We should have a few 1/12 Spec trucks ready to race. With addition of this new class we could have some new racers. See you with my BRP and Spec Truck.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We did get in a new RF tire for the 1/12 spec trucks from BSR.
I worked with John at BSR to come up with a tire that wouldn't wear.
We tested it last oval day and had less than .005" wear after running all day!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The RF worked well.... Looking forward to running my BRP and 1/12th spec truck!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Hope to be there......


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

Anyone know why the brp website is down ? Thanks


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I will call Bud tomorrow and ask him. It looks to me he forgot it expired 11/24.


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

Is there any other way to order stuff from bud ?? Website still not working


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave:I talked to Bud, what parts are looking to buy. He didn't know the website was down bye the way. You could send him a PM to purchace what you need .:thumbsup:


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

I have 4 cars so I need several things lol


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Guys I made body mounts for the crc cars for the trucks and sportscars. Check out the norcar Facebook page for pics. Let me know if you want one thanks. 
Look forward to racing oval on Sunday


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Racing at noon Sunday ??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes, doors open at 9am, and racing on the "super sized" oval starts at noon - SUNDAY!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Don P and I will be there.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

There were three heats of racing today. Racing was fun and the new Spec Truck Oval was fun once some miss set ups were corrected.Hope to see some new racers next month when run Spec Truck again.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Had a great time yesterday. BRP was fun as always, 12th. spec. is turning out to be a blast. Hope everyone has a great holiday season, and we hope to see you at the next event...
Don P.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

A question. The spec battery (6000mah) should be charged at what amp. level?
Don


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Anyone know where the spec. batteries can be purchased. Hobby King has them on back order.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don - you can purchase the A-Spec LiPo at Hobbyking... be sure to select the US West or East location. They both have them in stock http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=33219

I charge them at 10amps


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks for the link, ordered one. Yesterday the web site said they were back ordered. Go figure.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just a quick reminder - Road racing this weekend. BRP and Spec GT12 welcome! The track is the same track that will be run for the Hangover. If you haven't run the Hangover race, it is always fun and entertaining!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Happy holidays all :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Back at you Dan!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If you are looking for something to do on Sunday... Spec GT12 will be racing at the first leg of the Northern Ohio Spectacular (see link below for details)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=504945


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Our next oval race is Sat. Who is coming and why aren't you racing.


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

I should be there.
Mark Heitger


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mark5 said:


> I should be there.
> Mark Heitger


If you're coming, I'll be there too!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I will be there too....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Easy said:


> I will be there too....


That makes 5!

Me 
Mark
you
Micro
Don D.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Depending on the weather (He plows snow) my grandson may come too.....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Nice day of racing. Missed my chance of an Amain win because of being in a hurry to pass slower cars. I have been having trouble making clean passes when slower cars will not give way even when you are the leader. Oh well better luck next month. Good run Mike and I will take a second to you anyday.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

My grandson Colin had a good time. Thanks to the crew at the gate for the pizza, was appreciated. Good times had by all.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

How many more races are in this series, and what are their dates?


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I have just 1 more on my calendar, next month on the 13th.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

There were 6 races scheduled with 1 drop.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> The indoor scheduled is posted.... below are the Oval dates:
> 
> Saturday Oval or Road races : 10am doors open and racing at 2pm
> Sunday oval : 9am doors open and racing at noon
> ...


From the first post of this thread. Only 1 more race remains! :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks guys ,that is what I thought. See you on the 13th.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Thanks guys ,that is what I thought. See you on the 13th.


See you then.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

From the words I have benn getting this may be the last BRP series we will ever run. I hope I am wrong,but someone needs to verify a schedual for this Winter season.:wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> From the words I have benn getting this may be the last BRP series we will ever run. I hope I am wrong,but someone needs to verify a schedual for this Winter season.:wave:


Hey Don,

We are working on a schedule now. Oval racing will still be once a month.
I'd like to target the 1/12 spec truck class and 1/10 Xfinity class with the BRP and Traxxas as the other 2 classes we would run.

I'm not sure on the support for BRP (ie. tires), but if you guys want to come out and run we'll run them.

We are also starting a new Traxxas class for the kids to run.
Strongsville Hobby and Traxxas are helping out with kits, hats, and t-shirts.
Here's what they are:

https://latrax.com/products/75054-1rally


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks Wayne, but without the support of tires and such, I think the BRP days are over. Too bad, as I really enjoyed the class. 1/12 spec. seems fun, so I guess that is the way I will go.
Thamks again for all your efforts.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Easy said:


> Thanks Wayne, but without the support of tires and such, I think the BRP days are over. Too bad, as I really enjoyed the class. 1/12 spec. seems fun, so I guess that is the way I will go.
> Thamks again for all your efforts.


As Bud would say... "It's Over"....


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Oh well, 12th. scale here we come....


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

If tires are an issue for anyone I have a ton of em still in their bags :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If you guys want to continue to run BRP's the oval days will still be scheduled for once a month. I'm just tossing it out there 

I'm getting in more 1/12 spec tires and truck bodies for the 1/12 class. We had a run on tires last Saturday and all the truck bodies sold.

We can talk about the future of what you guys would like to run Saturday


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave: Will talk Sat. Sounds like we need to dicuss the future of BRP racing here in the Cleveland area. :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Probaby ran the last BRP Series today. We all will be going to 1/12 Spec oval truck racing in the the upcoming Oval series. I am planning on selling my complete BRP racing equipment on E-Bay. It will be posted in the next couple of weeks.:wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The top 3 in the final BRP series.....

1. Don Deutsch 485 points
2. Mark Heitger 480 points
3. Mike Konecsni 475 points

Awards are ordered and will be here in 2 weeks 

We also have an award for the guy who ran all the 1/12 spec truck races.
We weren't going to do anything for that class this series, it was an add in that we came up with last minute. But Don came out and ran them, for that, Don Pflueger was the champion!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

sg1 said:


> The top 3 in the final BRP series.....
> 
> 1. Don Deutsch 485 points
> 2. Mark Heitger 480 points
> ...


 Thank you, it is a fun class!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Congrats Don D on the BRP championship!! You had a super fast car all year!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thank you, I tried to keep up with you all series long.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Mark,

PM sent! Your CRC front plate is in 

-Wayne


----------

